# Crazy Family Christmas!!



## Ken N Tx (Dec 22, 2019)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 22, 2019)




----------



## Keesha (Dec 22, 2019)

Wow Ken. I think you have me beat and with the nicest ugly Christmas sweaters ever.
Crazy factor- 10/10


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 23, 2019)

Keesha said:


> Wow Ken. I think you have me beat and with the nicest ugly Christmas sweaters ever.
> Crazy factor- 10/10


The dog Tucker came in third place!!!
.


----------

